# Where do BD bikes ship from?



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Warehouse wise? TX? I thought I heard someone mention FL.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

As I recall, it depends on which model as to where it is warehoused....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I heard Texas...I believe it's either Plano or Houston.....If it's Houston, you better hope it already shipped...If not, it will probably be delayed.....They are battening down the hatches for Hurricane Ike....I hope everyone will be OK...


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

^^Yeah my aunt and uncle are in Segoville TX. Not sure if Ike is visiting there whereabouts. Hope all will be safe as well.

Back on topic. PM Mike at BD he will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I heard Texas...I believe it's either Plano or Houston.....If it's Houston, you better hope it already shipped...If not, it will probably be delayed.....They are battening down the hatches for Hurricane Ike....I hope everyone will be OK...


they said it would ship today, but the UPS tracking is still not active yet. They claim 24-48hrs for it to be active. I have never heard or seen that if it ships that day and UPS scans it which they should. I hope it really did leave.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Snakebitten said:


> Back on topic. PM Mike at BD he will tell you what you need to know.


Huh, no. PM Quota full :mad2:


----------



## arkadi01 (Feb 5, 2006)

I just pulled the trigger on a Fantom Cross pro, to be delivered to my parents place in Houston (still in Germany for another week) and had to pay TX sales tax. Also got a confirmation notice from Spectrum Cycle. I believe the warehouses are in Dallas and Houston.


----------



## proudfoot (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine was shipped from Houston, Texas.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*I recieved the correct tracking number*

It DID ship and from Texas. So far so good. 
Full review form the whole ordering process, to the bike, etc will be coming soon.


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

mine got shipped from dallas, Motobecane messenger. still waiting for next month on the Kilo. it's painful looking at the site knowing I can't ride it till october 10thish


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

Just ordered one last week. Here is the address from UPS

BIKESDIRECTBIKES
11501 e. northwest hwy
suite c
dallas, TX
75218
United States


----------

